# Why do people email me this shit?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Terry, for the record I think your a nut!



> The following message was sent to you via the MassCops Contact Us form by Terry Wagar ( mailto:[email protected] ).
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like something Michael Baril would come up with. Maybe "Terry Wager" is his pen name. He just wanted to give you a sample in order to bury the hatchet between the CMPSA and MassCops.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like a tinfoil hat troll to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

WOW just WOW


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gil is not the only one who gets that crap.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

I just Googled him. You're not the first person he's contacted.
Terry Wagar For Hilary Clinton An Interweb Weblog

Glad he doesn't live in my town!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> "They're coming to take me away ha ha hee hee"
> 
> Freak show!


OK, that obscure reference might give a hint to your age there sister! Maybe mention that an old person played that sound for you to set things straight.

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than to have a frontal labotamy!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> Just so you know - *I beat people* that infer I might be .... not exactly young... anymore.... :timebomb:
> 
> :wink_smile:


Just so you know, I might be into that sort of thing!:smoke:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

mtc said:


> "They're coming to take me away ha ha hee hee"


"To the happy home where trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twittle there thumbs and toes". (sorry, I got caught up in the moment):banghead:


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, well at least it is good reading.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Holy cow. This just proves a mind really is a terrible thing to lose.



mtc said:


> "They're coming to take me away ha ha hee hee"
> 
> Freak show!





grn3charlie said:


> OK, that obscure reference might give a hint to your age there sister! Maybe mention that an old person played that sound for you to set things straight.
> 
> I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than to have a frontal labotamy!


I'm sure MTC heard it for the first time on youtube, just like I did :wink_smile:


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Up here in NH that would be a 1037


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

well Gil, don't webmasters have powers of arrest in Oregon? i don't remember voting against it in November...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds like skitzophrenia to me. Some of the things I have seen. Usually the stories involve some type of persecution either religion, political, or executive/outer space based delusions etc A/V Hallicinations.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I found him on youtube:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4"]YouTube - Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away'[/nomedia]


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

....so your going to get the rest of the story right? You cant leave me hanging here!!


----------

